# Kick-Eez Recoil Pads?



## tengoose1 (Jan 2, 2006)

Does anyone have or used these recoil pads? They are in Ballistic Products magazine and was wondering if they are any good. I was looking at the magnum series, they are made of sorbothane.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

I was told by a guy working at Scheel's, that they were the best.


----------



## tengoose1 (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys so far I've heard nothing but good things about these pads. Looks like it will be my choice.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

They are the best but in the end they won't make a huge diiference in felt recoil, no recoil pad can


----------

